# Ford 201 diesel 3 cylinder oiling



## montgomg (Jan 10, 2016)

Purchased a 1988 Ford backhoe with the 201 diesel 3 cylinder diesel engine.
The engine was locked up and I have had the machine work done and with many new parts am reassembling.
I do have the service manual.
I cannot see how the rocker arm shaft and rocker arms are oiled. There are no oil galleries to the rocker arm stands or shaft. Is it just mist oiled. I would appreciate any replies. Thanks.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Oil to the rocker arms flows up through a drilled passage in the left front corner of the block, through a hole in the head gasket unto a corresponding port in the head. Not quite sure from there, but I think it comes up through the front rocker shaft support and around the bolt into the shaft. You should be able to locate the passage in the head, blow some air into it and determine from there.


----------



## montgomg (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for the response.
I think there are different head/block designs. My head does not have the oiling hole you describe. No passages in the head to the rocker shaft stands.
Actually my head gasket extends beyond the head in the front left corner of the block/head mating surface and there are two small holes in the head gasket at this location. Tells me there are different block and head designs.
THere are simply no oil galleries to bring oil to the rocker arms and shaft.


----------

